# eye goop and tears, little red bumps on the inner side of ears



## weldermike (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey guys im new to this forum and the vizsla world. I have a one year old named gunner. for the past month he has has irritated eyes it started with scratching at one eye. I thought this was the result of a cat scratch. So I treated it with vetricyn and put a cone on him doesnt scratch it as often but every morning he has white goop and then crusty corners throghout the day. He also has tears. Whats going on here? Also he has little red bumps on his ears. Related? Other than that there doesnt seem to be anything wrong with him. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I would have his vet check it out. Eye gober is not abnormal to a sentient extant, but if the eye seems to bother to where he scratches it there could be something going on.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, weldermike, and welcome to the forums!! 

The white goop around Gunner's eye suggests a visit to the Vet. If he's dealing with some sort of infection, it should be dealt with right away. My boy Willie had a similar problem and the Vet prescribed an antibiotic ointment called Terramycin which is made specifically for use around the eye area. Back then (a couple of years ago) there was a worldwide shortage of it, so my Vet had been ordering it in from a Pfizer manufacturing facility in Belgium. I couldn't read the label since it was not printed in English, but anyhow... it worked. Hope your boy gets better soon!!


----------



## weldermike (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I will be taking him to the vet real soon. Any ideas with the ear thing?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Smart to vet check, you will get an anti fungal cream for about five days. 

As normal maintenance routine, chamomile tea compresses wash away dirt/dust.


----------

